# איזה מזון לחתולים נחשב להכי איכותי?



## ליאורונה (15/12/12)

איזה מזון לחתולים נחשב להכי איכותי? 
פרו פלאן? רויאל קנין? אוריג'ן?


----------



## Crimsסn (15/12/12)

אוריג'ן 
חד משמעית לדעתי.
תעשי את המחקר שלך אם את רוצה, אבל זה מה שרוב החבר'ה בפורום שעשו בדיקה ממליצים


----------



## ליאורונה (15/12/12)

מה הופך אותו לאיכותי יותר מהשניים האחרים?


----------



## ארמורגם (16/12/12)

העובדה שהוא המזון היחיד שנמכר בארץ בו 
ששת המרכיבים הראשונים הם בשר.


----------



## michali36 (16/12/12)

אני לא בטוחה שיש תשובה חד משמעית מה איכותי 
ביותר, יש גם עניין של התאמה אישית לחתול, לא לכולם כל סוגי המזון מתאימים. לפעמים צריך לנסות כמה סוגים עד שמוצאים את מה שהכי מתאים לצרכים שלו. אני נותנת כרגע פרו פלאן, אבל אחרי נסיונות עם מזונות אחרים.


----------



## Yukita (16/12/12)

באמת אין תשובה חד משמעית 
לא בכלבים ולא בחתולים. מה שמתאים לפרט אחד, מתאים פחות לאחר ולהיפך. 

אוריג'ן נחשב למאוד מאוד איכותי אבל מתברר שמזונות עם רמת חלבון כל כך גבוהה לא תמיד מתאימים לחתולים שאינם מספיק פעילים (כלומר - חתולי בית) ויש לזה פוטנציאל מסויים לגרום לבעיות בריאות. החשש הזה, בנוסף לבעיות תמידיות באספקה של המזון הזה, גרמו לכך שלא בחרתי בו. 

עם זאת, לאור התולעים שמצאתי בשק הפרו-פלאן האחרון לחתולים אצלי, אני מחפשת בדחיפות מזון אחר. לא החלטתי עדיין מה לנסות בדיוק. אני רוצה משהו בלי בעיות אספקה, לא רוצה להתקע בהמשך בלי אפשרות להשיג את האוכל שהמשופמים רגילים אליו...


----------



## פורינה שרות לקוחות (17/12/12)

yukita שלום, 
ראינו את הודעתך וניסינו להתקשר אליך למספר הטלפון שבחתימתך כדי לברר את הפרטים ולטפל בעניין במהירות ולשביעות רצונך.

בברכה,
פורינה – שרות לקוחות


----------



## Yukita (17/12/12)

עניתי לכם במסר 
ואגב, תודה שיצרתם קשר. זה בהחלט לזכותכם, אם כי אני עדיין לא מתגברת על עניין התולעים באוכל.


----------



## dimitrygo (17/12/12)

אבל חתול צריך לאכול חלבונים וכמות החלבון 
שחתול מקבל תלויה בכמות וסוג המזון שהוא אוכל.

ניקח שני מזונות להשוואה - אוריג'ן ורויאל קנין פיט 32:
אוריג'ן - 46.7% חלבון, 22.2% שומן ו-20.6% פחמימות (אחרי המרה למשקל יבש)
רויאל קנין - 33.9% חלבון, 15.9% שומן ו-38.3% פחמימות (אחרי המרה למשקל יבש)

בואי נניח שחתול צריך לאכול כמות קבועה של חלבון ונעשה חשבון פשוט. 
נניח לצורך הדוגמא שחתול אוכל 60 ג' אוריג'ן ביום (אצלי אגב זו פחות או יותר הכמות היומית לחתול בממוצע). חתול שאוכל 60 ג' אוריג'ן ליום מקבל:
28 ג' חלבון, 13.3 ג' שומן, 12.4 ג' פחמימות.

כדי שחתול יקבל 28 ג' חלבון מרויאל קנין הוא צריך לאכול 82.6 ג' מזון. חתול שאוכל 82.6 ג' רויאל קנין ליום מקבל:
28 ג' חלבון, 13.1 ג' שומן, 31.6 ג' פחמימות.

באופן מפתיע אפשר לראות שבכמויות האכלה כאלה חתול מקבל אותה כמות של חלבון ושומן אבל פי 2.5 פחמימות מרויאל קנין. הפחמימות האלה לא מועילות לשום דבר ורק תורמות מה שנקרא קלוריות ריקות שגורמות להשמנה.

בואי נניח שזה לא נכון וחתולים אוכלים לפי כמות כלומר גם מרויאל קנין חתול אוכל 60 ג'. חתול שאוכל 60 ג' רויאל קנין ליום מקבל:
20.3 ג' חלבון, 9.5 ג' שומן, 23 ג' פחמימות.

אפשר לראות שאפילו בכמות האכלה הזאת חתול מקבל כמעט פי 2 פחמימות.


----------



## תולעת הגשם (17/12/12)

דימה - תכתוב לי על פריסקיס כתוב שבפריקיס 30% חלבון 11% שומן ועשיתי חשבון של 33% פחמימות שהן אינן רשומות בהרכב.
האם זה נכון? האם בגלל זה פריסיקיס נחשב למזון נחות?
החתול שלי אינו שמן ויש לו פריסקיס חופשי.


----------



## dimitrygo (17/12/12)

בפריסקיס יש 34% חלבון, 13.6% שומן ו-39% 
פחמימות (42% בגירסת אינדור) אחרי המרה למשקל יבש.
גם כמות הפחמימות וגם "איכות" המרכיבים - מוצרי לוואי, הרבה גלוטן וכו' - הופכים אותו למזון לא הכי איכותי.


----------



## ארמורגם (18/12/12)

כמות החבלון היא לא המדד היחיד שקובע 
בסוליה של נעל יש כמות חלבון גדולה (20-25%) אך נעכלות נמוכה (פחות מ-1%). לכן כמות החלבון היא לא המדד היחיד, אלא גם ובעיקר מקורו. פה אמנם הבאתי דוגמא קיצונית, אבל אם נסתכל על מרכיב שחברות המזון אוהבות לדחוף למזון - תירס - שהוא בד"כ במקום השני או השלישי (אחרי אורז), אשר לו רמת הנעכלות הנמוכה ביותר מבין המרכיבים, נבין שלא יכול להיות מדובר במזון איכותי, אלא ברצון של היצרן לחסוך כסף על ידי שימוש במרכיב זול.

אם נתייחס למזונות שמוזכרים בשרשור הזה, בפרופלאן תירס במקום השלישי מבין המרכיבים (אחרי אורז ולפני "מוצרי לוואי של עוף", כלומר הג'יפה שעל רצפת בית המטבחיים בסיום יום העבודה). באוריז'ן לעומת זאת אין בכלל תירס ואורז, וגם לא מוצרי לוואי של תעשיית הבשר. ששת המרכיבים הראשונים הם בשר, וכולם עוברים את אותם תקנים מחמירים שמסווגים בשר כראוי למאכל על ידי בני-אדם.


----------



## פרנק סינטה (19/12/12)

שלום, אני בכלל בא מתחום אחר אבל קורא ויודע 
קצת גם בתחום האוכל הזה.....אז נראה לי שצריך להגן קצת על פרו פלאן מפניך (לא שהם צריכים את עזרתי...):

המזון חייב להיות מאוזן ומתוכנן כך שיענה על הצרכים התזונתיים של החתול או הכלב. שילוב מדויק של חומצות אמינו ממקורות שונים נותן את האיזון הזה. למרות שאתה משום מה קוטל אותה אני יודע שפורינה השקיעה מחקר רב כדי למצוא את הפרופיל המדויק של חומצות אמינו כדי לווסת את פעילות מערכת החיסון. המחקר הזה הראה שפעילות תאי דם לבנים ונוגדנים היא אופטימלית כשבאוכל יש פרופיל מסוים מאד.
רוב החברות שמשווקות מזון על פי תויות מרהיבות, המהדרות את שלל מרכיביהן, לא בהכרח יתנו לחתול או לכלב יתרון. נדמה לי (אני יודע) לרובן אין שום מחקר או דרך לדעת מה המשמעות של ההרכב אותו הן רוקחות באוכל שאנחנו קונים. מחקרים כאלו , כנראה עולים הרבה לא פשוטים כל כך ודורשים גם ידע .
אני יודע שמעל 80 אחוז ממגדלי כלבים מובילים בארה"ב קונים דווקא את המזון הזה של פורינה (והם יודעים לקרוא גם את התווית של אוריג׳ן....) והם כנראה לא מתיחסים בכלל למחיר ,  אלא לביצועי הכלב.
אגב, למיטב ידיעתי מהסיבה הזו כל הגורמים המקצועיים בישראל שמגדלים ומאמנים כלבים מאכילים בפרו פלאן .

אני מצטט איזה פרוספקט שיש בידי : לפרו פלאן חתולים יש מספר יתרונות:  * הרכב החלבון,   *  רמת חלבון מעל 40 אחוז ובעל ערך ביולוגי גבוה,  *  שילוב הרכב סיבים יחודי לפעילות מעיים תקינה ומערכת חיסונית בריאה  ועוד כמה.... 
זה אמנם עלון מידע שלהם.... אבל בכל זאת נראה לי ששווה מחשבה.

ורק שלא יגידו לי שאני "מטעם" כי אני לאאאאא! אבל כן עונה לך על ההשמצה שלהם.


----------



## ארמורגם (17/12/12)

אהבתי את הלוגיקה


----------



## Yukita (18/12/12)

יפה 
אני שוקלת את המספרים, אם כי מה שקורה בפועל אצלנו זה שלא מודדים כמות אוכל אלא פשוט שמים קערה. הכלבה מקבלת מנות מדודות, אבל שליטי היקום (החתולים) אוכלים כמה שבא להם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז קשה להתייחס באופן ישיר למדידות. פשוט שמתי לב במהלך השנה האחרונה שהיו כמה אזכורים של מקרים שבהם תזונה בחלבון גבוה (אוריג'ן ודומיו) יצרה בעיות, ועוד יותר מזה שמתי לב לבעיות האספקה. כשניסיתי להשיג אוריג'ן דרך הספקים האינטרנטיים הרגילים, התברר לי שהם מפרסמים באתר אבל אין להם באמת את המזון הזה... 

גם מזון איכותי מאוד יהיה קשה לבחירה אם פשוט קשה להשיג אותו פיזית.


----------



## dimitrygo (18/12/12)

גם אני לא מודד את כמויות המזון, זו פשוט הכמות 
הממוצעת לפי מספר החתולים ומשך הזמן ששק אחד מספיק להם.

אכן לצערנו יש בעית אספקה של אוריג'ן. אבל יש עוד מזונות טובים כמו GO ששווה לברר לגביהם.


----------



## ssyוM (17/12/12)

חתול לא יכול להיות טבעוני ?


----------



## ארמורגם (17/12/12)

ממש לא 
קראתי היום בעיתון על ילד שהתעוור וגילו שבגלל שהוא אכל רק שניצלים ולא נגע בפירות וירקות היו חסרים לו ויטמינים חיוניים. אותו דבר עם חתול שלא מקבל בשר, זה יגרום לו לבעיות בריאותיות ואף סכנת חיים.


----------



## irisFridman (18/12/12)

ההורים של הילד הזה צריכים להיות לכלא


----------



## ענבאך (18/12/12)

אני חושבת שיש טבעוניות שמגדלות חתולים 
טבעוניים...

נסי אולי בפורום צמחונות וטבעונות...


----------



## dimitrygo (18/12/12)

חתול הוא טורף, מי שיש לו בעיה עם זה שלא יגדל 
חתול. לכפות על חתול מוסר אנושי זה מעשה אינו מוסרי.


----------



## ענבאך (18/12/12)

אנחנו בכל מקרה כופות עליו מוסר אנושי.


----------



## dimitrygo (18/12/12)

איך זה מתבטא?


----------



## GeJuFan (18/12/12)

אולי, אבל אין זה 
אומר שאנחנו חייבים למנוע ממנו משהו כה בסיסי, משהו שמשפיע על הבריאות שלו.

מדהים אותי שאנשים לא עושים את הקישור של בעיות בריאותיות אצל חתול למזון שהוא אוכל.. שאנשים מסרבים לקבל את העובדה שכמו אצל בני אדם גם אצל בע"ח המזון משפיע עליהם. כל המזונות התעשייתים אינם בריאים לחתול, ואני אפילו לא אכנס לעניין המזונות הטבעונים שזה בכלל ברמת מוקצה הגבוהה ביותר.

אני אחזור שוב: חתול הוא קרניבור. קרניבור הוא יצור שאוכל בשר, שהגוף שלו מותאם אחרי מאות אלפי, אם לא מיליוני שנות אבולוציה לצוד, להרוג, ולאכול בשר נא! מנגד הגוף שלו אינו מותאם לאכול עשבים, מזון יבש, או בשר מבושל מכל סוג שהוא.


----------



## irisFridman (19/12/12)

החתול עבר ביות 
וכבר אלפי שנים שגופו התרגל לאכול שאריות של אוכל האדם (כבר בימי קדם) וכמעט ולא מזון חי.
עשבים אגב, כל חתול שיוצא החוצה מחפש לבד ואוכל, הם מרגישים צורך (לא מוסבר) לכך.

לא בטוחה לגבי טבעונות לחתולים (לא בדקתי מספיק את הנושא), אבל לא חושבת שיש בעיה כלשהי עם המזון היבש הרגיל (אפילו עם המזונות באיכות נמוכה - החתולים נראים טוב וחיים טוב)


----------



## GeJuFan (19/12/12)

החתול אומנם עבר 
סוג של ביות, אבל מבחינת הקיבה ומערכת העיכול הוא נשאר דומה מאד למה שהיה לפני אלפי שנים. חתולים צדו, ועדיין צדים (והרי לשם כך בני האדם השאירו אותם בחברתם כי הם צדו מזיקים).
לגבי מזון יבש: עד לפני 50 שנה (מינוס פלוס) הדבר הזה שנקרא מזון יבש לא היה קיים בכלל. התפתחויות אבולוציוניות קורות על פני אלפי שנים במקרה הקצר ועל פני מאות אלפי שנים במקרה הקצת יותר ארוך, אין מצב שגוף החתול שבמשך מאות אלפי שנים אכל בשר נא מסוגל באופן בריא ובטוח לעכל הן בשר מבושל, והן מזון יבש...
ֿזו אחת הסיבות שחתולים שחיים ברחוב ואוכל מהפח זבל, שאריות של בני אדם, יש להם צואה רכה עד שלשול, וכשהם אוכלים מזון יבש הקקי שלהם יבש מדי.

בכל מקרה אפשר לשוחח על כך במשך שנים, לצערי היום אין לי זמן או עצבים לכך.


----------



## irisFridman (20/12/12)

לפני 50 שנים 
סבתא שלי ואנשים רבים היו מאכילים את חתוליהם בשאריות ביתיות *בלבד*
שהרבה פעמים זה כלל מזון מן הצומח בלבד, ואפילו רק תפוחי אדמה מבושלים.
נכון, לנו זה נשמע מזעזע והתעללות החתול... אבל זה מה שהיה להם אז (גם אנשים לא אכלו כזה טוב) והחתולים של סבתא שלי חיו קרוב ל-20 שנים למרות שניזונו מתזונה שאנו מגדירים כלקויה מאוד.
ההנחה שלי היא שחתול הוא חיה סתגלנית, ושמצבו הבריאותי מושפע משפע של דברים בנוסף לתזונה, ולכן חתולי-רחוב הם במצב לא טוב (ואלו שאני מאכילה עם מזון יבש, אפילו שהוא ברמה ירודה - חיים טוב מאוד ובריאים והם לא משלשלים).
אני מכירה אפילו וטרינר שמאכיל את החתולים שלו באוכל הכי זול שיש, כי לדבריו אין לזה משמעות. אם חתול צריך תוספים מסויימים (למשל לבעיית כליות) ניתן לתת את התוסף בנפרד.


----------



## MoonFairy (18/12/12)

לא יודעת מה איתכם 
אני עדיין על רויאל קנין קיטן ומאוד מרוצה ממנו. החתולים שלי אפילו מעדיפים אותו על פינוקי שימורים לפעמים
אני דווקא התרשמתי לטובה מהמוצר ומהמוצרים הנוספים שהחברה מציעה וגם הוטרינר שלי המליץ לי עליהם


----------



## daniralter (18/12/12)

ואוו זה נושא נהדר. 
ממש נכנסתי לעניין של אוכל מובחר לחתולים שלי אחרי שהבנתי שרויאל קנין זה בעיקר מיתוג. בדקתי מלא דברים בארץ, שמעתי על האוריג'ן אבל לא ניסיתי. 
יש לי חתול ממש רגיש והאכלתי אותו ב"נטורל בלנס" זה גרם לו לשלשל בטירוף. אח"כ ניסיתי את "אינסטינקט" כנ"ל. הבנתי ששניהם מזון אורגני או משהו כזה? יכול להיות שיש קשר?
בסוף מצאתי מזון שאפילו לא קראתי עליו שנקרא HAPPY CAT  איך הוא נחשב? מישהו בכלל שמע עליו?
בוקר טוב P:


----------



## miaBaby (18/12/12)

חשוב ללכת לפי המרכיבים ולא לפי ה"מותג"... 
את אומרת ש-natural balance עשה לחתולים שלך שלשול. חשוב נורא לדעת מה את נותנת. לכל חברה יש מספר טעמים/נוסחאות של אוכל עם בשרים שונים ומקורות פחממה שונים. חתולים וכלבים מסויימים רגישים למאכלים מסויימים בדיוק כמו בני אדם, לכן חשוב לבחור את האוכל ע''פ המרכיבים (האיכותיים) שבו ולא ע''פ המותג. ל-natural balance למשל יש המון נוסחאות וכולן שונות ומגוונות ולכן לא נכון להגיד שכל המזון הזה עשה שלשלול לחתולי- נוסחא אחת לא התאימה לחתולים.

אני למשל מאכילה את החיות שלי ב-2 חברות שונות של אוכל בארה''ב: merrick ו-natural balance. אבל יש תנאים לזה... הכלבה רגישה לדגנים, לכן אני בשום אופן לא קונה לה מוצרים של אף אחת מהחברות האלה מהנוסחאות שמכילות דגנים. זה לא אומר שחברה לא טובה- זה אומר שאני, כבעלת החיות, צריכה להיות חכמה ולקרוא את רשימת המרכיבים.
החתולים שלי שניהם אוהבים דגים ועוף אבל מסתדרים פחות עם בשרים כבדים יותר- לכן אני נשמרת מהנוסאות האלו-- גם הם מעדיפים מזון נטול דגנים אבל אף אחד מהם לא רגיש כמו הכלבה ולכן אני פחות צריכה להשמר איתם.

זה באמת נושא מעניין ואני מופתעת לראות כמה אנשים תולים את איכות האוכל בשם המותג מבלי בכלל לדעת מה נכנס לאוכל. צפו בחתולים שלכם, תעקבו אחרי ההתקדמות שלהם על סוגי אוכל שונים ושימו לב לשינויים חיוביים או שליליים בבריאות/התנהגות שלהם-- ככה בוחרים אוכל. לא ע''פ שם החברה... במיוחד היום שכל חברה שמכבדת את עצמה מציעה כ''כ הרבה סוגים שונים זו אחריות שלנו כבעלים לבחור מהמבחר העצום את מה שהכי עושה לחיות שלנו טוב.


----------



## GeJuFan (18/12/12)

מיה, אני ממליצה לך 
לבדוק את המזון של nature variety ואחרים דומים, אבל את הבשר הנא שלהם, אם הכלבה שלך רגישה יש בהחלט מקום לחשוב שיהיה עדיף לעבור לבשר נא, וגם לחתולים זה לא יכול להזיק.
בהנחה שלא תרצי להתעסק עם בשר לחתוך ולחלק..


----------



## miaBaby (18/12/12)

מאכילה אותם natures variety לפעמים... 
יש לי איזה 3 דוגמיות שלהם בבית ממש עכשיו (הסוג הרגיל הנטול דגנים- לא הנא)... אבל זה לא טעים להם כמו  grain free merrick ו-natural balance alpha 

מה שגם אני לא אוהבת את כל הנוסחאות freezedry האלה... לא רוצה שיאכלו בשר נא ואז ילקקו אותי... סלמונלה. אני מאכילה אותם אוכל באיכות מאוד גבוהה ובנוסף הם מקבלים נקניק, עוף ודג מידי פעם וחטיפים בריאים כמובן.


----------



## miaBaby (18/12/12)

ואם זה מעניין מישהו מסמך מעניין על בשר נא...  http://www.tufts.edu/vet/nutrition/resources/raw_meat_diets.pdf

הסכנות גדולות יותר מהיתרונות לטעמי... במיוחד כשהסכנות הן גם לבעלי החיים שלי וגם לי. זה ממש לא שווה את זה. בזבוז זמן ועוד אין מספיק ממצאים שמעידים שהבשר הנא יעיל יותר.


----------



## GeJuFan (19/12/12)

הסיכוי לסלמונה הוא נמוך 
הרבה יותר ממה שאנשים חושבים, כל עוד דואגים לשמירה על ניקיון.
בכל מקרה את לא יכולה להידבק בסלמונלה מהחתול ע"י כך שהוא ילקק אותך.
במקרה של בשר הנא של חברות המזון, אני חושבת שבחמש שנים האחרונות היו אולי שני recalls למזונות של בשר נא, לעומת, הפסקתי לספור כבר, של מזון יבש.

לגבי המסמך שהבאת, אני אשמח לדעת מי בדיוק כתב את זה?
לצערנו הרב, כל הנושא של תזונה אצל בע"ח הוא מאד מאד צעיר, זה נושא שרק בשניים שלושה עשורים האחרונים החלו לפתח אותו, ורק בעשור האחרון הוא ממש התחיל לקבל התפתחות גדולה יותר.

בכל מקרה, למדתי כמה דברים בשנים האחרונות:
1. רוב הוטרינרים לא יודעים או מבינים בתזונה של בע"ח. ולכן כנראה שיש סיבה למה זה תחום התמחות נפרד בפני עצמו, ועוד תחום שנחשב מאד קשה. בבית הספר לוטרינריה הם מקבלים במקרה הטוב קורס אחד בתזונה, וגם זה כמעט ולא נוגע בעניין של בשר נא, אלא בעיקר מדבר עם מזונות יבשים. בלא מעט מקרים הפרופסורים שמלמדים אותם עובדים עם החברות הגדולות, ובמקרה היותר גרוע החברות הגדולות שולחות נציגים שלהם למתן הרצאות.

2. הסכנות המדוברות... שוב, בארבע חמש שנים האחרונות שבהן אני קוראת וחוקרת את הנושא אני לא יכולה אפילו להתחיל לספור כמה recalls של מזון יבש היו לעומת recalls של מזון נא (כ-2 מזון נא להרבה יותר מזה- פשוט כי כבר הספקתי לספור)

3. ואולי הבסיס לכל הסיבה שלי לעבור לבשר נא: בניגוד למה שאיריס אמרה, בשר נא זה המזון הטבעי ביותר של החתול, זה מהזון הטבעי שלו מאז שהאבולוציה פתחה אותו כקרניבור. האם תסכימי איתי לכל הפחות שהחתול שלך הוא קרניבור? הרי אפשר לראות את זה אצל גורי חתולים שעוד לא "התקלקלו" ע"י חומרי הטעם במזון יבש או רטוב. החתולים שלי (מלבד אחת שלקח לה עוד כמה שבועות) מיד לקחו ואכלו את הבשר הנא. שניים מהם היו עדיין גורים בני כמה חודשים.

קרה כמה פעמים מאז שהתחלתי להאכיל את החבר'ה בשר נא שהייתי חייבת לתת להם מזון מקופסאות שימורים (אילוצים פרטיים וחיצוניים שמנעו ממני) שאני מחזיקה למקרי חירום, כולם בלי יוצא מן הכלל סבלו מצואה רכה עד כמעט שלשול.. ואני מדברת על קופסאות שימורים שנחשבות לסופר איכותיות, ברגע שחזרנו לבשר נא הכל חזר למסלולו.
וכבר סיפרתי בעבר על הבעיות הבריאותיות שהיו לחלק מהחתולים שלי שעברו ברגע שעברנו לבשר נא.

והנה נסחפתי פנימה. למרות שהיום רציתי להימנע מכך.

בכל מקרה.. הבחירה היא באמת שלך. אני פשוט מנסה להראות שאולי הגיע הזמן לחשוב קצת יותר ברצינות על מה אנחנו מאכילים את החתולים שלנו ועד כמה זה נכון וטבעי להם.. ושהסכנות שמדברים עליהם הן אולי אמיתיות אבל כמעט ואינן קורות. הרעיון הוא להשיג בשר באיכות טובה אצל קצב או סופר שאת סומכת עליהם, אני אפילו אמליץ לחפש חווה, שידוע שהם נקיים ממחלות, שמגדלים את הבע"ח בצורה הומנית. זה הוכח שזה מוריד משמעותית את הסכנות מהם וטרינרים כה חוששים ומזהירים.


----------



## miaBaby (19/12/12)

בטח שאפשר להדבק בסלמונלה... 
כמו שאחרי שמתעסקים עם בשר חי צריך לשטוף ידיים גם אחרי התעסקות עם מזון לכלבים וחתולים צריך. וזו בכלל לא שאלה שההתעסקות עם מזון חי מהווה יותר סכנה-- אנחנו יודעים את זה מהאוכל שלנו. ובנוסף לכך עובדה שגם רשום על כל חטיף raw flashed freezed אזהרה שמדובר במזון נא ושצריך לשטוף ידיים אחרי שמתעסקים מזה- משמע החברות מכירות בזה בעצמן.

לגבי המאמר... יש בבליוגרפיה references ושם כתוב מאיפה נלקח המידע שבמאמר. המאמר עצמו שייך לאתר של אוניברסת tufts.

שמחה שלחתולים שלך זה עושה טוב. לחתולים שלי אין שלשול מהאוכל שאני נותנת להם והם מבסוטים לגמרי. 
וכן אני מסכימה שחתולים הם אוכלי בשר... אני גם מסכימה שחתול רחוב או חתול בר שאוכלים בשר חי חיים פחות מאשר חתול בית שאוכל תזונה בריאה ומאוזנת.


----------



## GeJuFan (19/12/12)

הבעיה עם ביבליוגרפיה 
זה שאם רוצים שמאמר ייצא מוטה לכיוון אחד מאד קל למלא אותו במידע ממאמרים עם דעות דומות ומעט מאד מאמרים עם דעות נוגדות.

זה שהמאמר שייך ל tufts זה נחמד, אבל מי הוטרינר/ים שכתב אותו? מהי דעתם האישית כנגד/בעד האכלה בבשר חי? כנראה שנגד כי הם כתבו מאמר שהוא נגד האכלה.

לגבי חתולי רחוב, חיי חתול רחוב מתקצרים לא בגלל הבשר החי שהוא אוכל, אלא בגלל סכנות רבות אחרות שנמצאות גבוה יותר בסולם הסכנות, סכנות שנגרמות מבני אדם וממכוניות (שזה בעקיפין גם בני אדם).

לגבי הסלמונלה, לא אמרתי שאין סיכון, כתבתי חד וחלק: שאם דואגים לקנות בשר ממקור ידוע, אז הסיכונים יורדים משמעותית, עד אפסיים.
וזה ברור לחלוטין שבהתעסקות עם כל בשר יש לנקות היטב את הכלים, הן בשר שמיועד לצריכה אנושית (שזה הבשר אגב שאני וכלמי שאני מכירה שמאכיל barf קונה לחתולים!) והן בשר שמיועד לצריכה של בע"ח.

אני רוצה שכל מי שיקרא את ההודעה הזו שיבין, כן קיימים סיכונים, אבל התנהגות נכונה עם הבשר, קניית בשר ממקור ידוע שמגדל את הבע"ח לבשר בצורה הומנית ונקייה עוזרת למנוע.
הסיבה שיש סכנות של סלמונלה זה בעיקר גידול לא הגייני של בע"ח שמיועדים להאכלה.


עכשיו כל אחד מוזמן לעשות מה שהוא רוצה, אני רק מבקשת שאנשים יחשבו האם גם הם היו רוצים לחיות על החיים שלהם על מזון דמוי קורנפלקס שאין שום קשר בינו לבין המזון הטבעי שלך?
זה בעצם מה שאנחנו עושים לחתולים, וזה מבלי להוסיף את כל הדברים המיותרים לחלוטין שהחברות מכניסות למזון.
שוב כל אחד עושה את החישובים שלו, אני רק מנסה להראות לאנשים שאם משהו היה קיים במשך מאות אלפי שנים לפני המזון היבש, והחתולים חיו עליו לא רע בכלל אולי יש משהו במזון הזה שהטבע באופן טבעי מספק לחתול...
קצת חומר למחשבה.


----------



## ארמורגם (18/12/12)

שלשול 
לפעמים שלשול נגרם ממעבר לא הדרגתי מספיק למזון החדש, כך שמערכת העיכול של החתול טרם מספיקה להתאים את עצמה, וזה מתבטא בשלשול. כידוע, בתהליך העיכול מעורבים חיידקים ידידותיים שפועלים בסימביוזה עם מערכת העיכול, ומתאימים עצמם לסוג המזון שנאכל. כאשר המזון משתנה, גם אוכלוסיית החיידקים צריכה להשתנות, וזה תהליך שלוקח זמן, לפעמים אף מספר חודשים.

עם זאת לא תמיד זו הסיבה לשלשולים. לפעמים מדובר ברמות חלבון גבוהות מדי עבור החתול. יש הטוענים שרמות חלבון גבוהות מתאימות יותר לאקלים קר ו/או לחתול פעיל ופחות לחתול בייתי. באופן אירוני דווקא לחתולי הבית שלנו אנו נותנים את המזון הזה, ולחתולי הרחוב שבאמת זקוקים לו אנחנו נותנים את המזון הנחות ביותר. זו לא האשמה חלילה, גם אני חוטא בזה, זוהי סתם אבחנה.

סיבה נוספת שלשול יכולה להיות אלרגיה לאחד המרכיבים במזון. במקרה הזה מנסים לאתר את המרכיב האלרגני, ועוברים למזון שלא מכיל אותו.

לגבי Happy Cat, ביררתי לגבי המזון שלהם המיועד למחלת כליה. מבחינת המרכיבים הוא נראה ממש מעולה, למעשה טוב יותר משל החברות הגדולות. והוא גם גרמני, שזה ייתרון. כידוע הגרמנים מסודרים מטבעם, אז שלחתי להם שאילתה לגבי מחקרים שבוצעו עם המזון הזה על חתולים עם מחלת כליה. תשובתם היתה שלא בוצעו מחקרים כאלה, אך כל מרכיב בנפרד ידוע כמיטיב עם המחלה. לא בוצע מחקר לגבי המוצר השלם ועל יעילותו בהתמודדות עם המחלה. מכיוון שמדובר במחלה כרונית, ציפיתי למחקר שמדגים הארכה בתוחלת החיים. באין מחקר כזה, אני ממשיך להאכיל במזון שמרכיביו אמנם פחות איכותיים לדעתי, אך מגובים במחקר. אמנם אני סותר את שרשמתי בהודעה קודמת בשרשור הזה, אך המקרה שונה מכיוון שמדובר במזון רפואי. מעבר לכך המחיר שלו היה יקר משמעותית משל מזונות אחרים באותה קטגוריה ובכלל (60-66 ש"ח לקילו).

זה לגבי המזון הפסודו-רפואי שלהם. לגבי המזונות הרגילים - אין לי מושג, מכיוון שלא בדקתי אותם. ברפרוף ברשימת המרכיבים הם נראים ברמה בינונית-בינונית פלוס (בדומה לרויאל קנין, פרופלאן, ריגל, טכני-קל, וכו').


----------



## dimitrygo (18/12/12)

יש בארץ גם מזונות רפואיים של FARMINA  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=1531&messageid=166213374


----------



## ארמורגם (18/12/12)

יש בהודעה שלך מספר אלמנטים מחשידים 
יש בהודעה שלך מספר אלמנטים שמדליקים אצלי ישר נורה אדומה, וברשותך אפרט:

*"החתולים שלי אפילו מעדיפים אותו על פינוקי שימורים"*

חשד להוספת חומרי טעם וריח מלאכותיים ע"י היצרן. לראיה, אם תתני לחתול לבחור בין מזון באיכות טובה למזון לחתולי רחוב, רוב הסיכויים שייבחר במזון לחתולי רחוב. כמו שתתני לילד לבחור בין ירקות לסוכריה. אחרי שחתולים (וילדים) מתרגלים למזון לא בריא אך טעים מלאכותית, קשה להם לעבור למזון בריא ללא חומרים מגבירי טעם וריח.

*"וגם הוטרינר שלי המליץ לי עליהם"*

נורה אדומה חזקה. זה כמו שתשאלי מוסכניק איזה אוטו לקנות. ברור שההמלצה שלו תהיה לאוטו שבמקרה הוא גם מחזיק חלקי חילוף עבורו. האינטרס של הוטרינרים במקרה הזה הוא לא אובייקטיבי, מה גם שחלק מהלימודים שלהם מומן ע"י חברות המזון שמפמפמות להם עד כמה המוצר שלהם טוב ואיכותי. מניסיוני למדתי שוטרינרים לא מתמחים בתחום התזונה לבעלי חיים, ומאוד קשה להם לקבל דעות חדשות גם אם הן הגיוניות להם. למשל, גם אם כל המרכיבים של המוצר החדש עליוניים על המרכיבים של המוצר המוכר להם, הם יגידו שהשילוב הייחודי של המרכיבים הנחותים הופך אותם לאיכותיים יותר, וגם שבוצעו מחקרים (שמומנו ע"י אותה חברת המזון) שמאששות את זה. נתקלתי בוטרינרית שהודתה שתירס הוא מרכיב נחות ולא נעכל (גם לא אצל בני אדם), אבל השילוב שלו באוכל גורם לנעכלות גבוהה יותר של מרכיבים אחרים. זו כמובן שטות גמורה, אבל מדגים עד כמה הם שבויים בקונספציה שלהם.


----------



## MoonFairy (18/12/12)

ת'אמת, לא. הוטרינר לא פירט עד כדי כך. 
סך הכול שאל איזה אוכל אני מאכילה את החתולים, אמרתי רויאל קנין, והוא אמר שזה בסדר גמור, וגם הוא ממליץ על כך. בזה נגמר הדיון, חוץ מהסבר נוסף על כך שאחרי עיקור הקטנה מומלץ לעבור למזון שמותאם לחתולים אחרי סירוס/עיקור כדי לשמור על איזון בגוף וכו'...

הסיבה שהתחלתי עם רויאל קנין הייתה כי זה מה שהחתול שלי אכל בעמותה לפני שלקחתי אותו אליי, ולא היה לי שום רצון להחליף לו את האוכל שלו או להתעקש על מזון אחר ולקנות סתם 2 שקים שונים כדי להחליף בהדרגה אם המזון שהוא כבר אוכל נחשב בסדר גמור. לא בשביל הגחמות שלי וכי "מישהו אמר לי שהמזון השני עדיף בהרבה" אני יעביר אותו את השינוי הזה.
והנה, שני גורים, אוכלים מזון גורים לחתולי בית ולא רחוב, לא משלשלים, לא מראים סימנים אחרים שהתזונה שלהם לקוייה, גם אחרי בדיקה אצל וטרינר, למה שאחליף? כי קרה ונפלתי על "מותג" שעושה את העבודה והוא סתם אוברייטד כי הוא מותג? (אם בכלל, אני לא ממש מתעמקת במותגי מזון, כל עוד זה לא בררה שתעשה רע לחתול שלי)

ולגבי השימורים. כשאני מביאה לחתולים שלי שימורים מדי פעם, הם כן אוכלים אותם בהנאה. אבל תוך כדי משלבים גם את המזון היבש. מבחינתי זה כאילו אני יעשה הפסקות ביניים מקינוח כדי לאכול עוד קצת מהשניצל ופירה של אמא (לא יקרה.), לכן זה נראה לי כהעדפה של המזון היבש על הפינוקים, אבל ת'אמת שככול שאני חושבת על זה יותר ויותר זה נראה לי רק משהו טבעי לעשות, הגיוון הזה. זה לא שהם לגמרי דוחים את השימורים.

לסיכום - האוכל עושה את העבודה? עושה.
קיימים סוגים טובים יותר של מזון חתולים? קיימים. תמיד יהיה משהו יותר טוב.
האם אני אחליף? האם הוטרינר שלי משוחד? לא ממש, ולא אכפת לי. כי, שוב, האוכל עושה את העבודה.

אתה חושב שכול מה שאנחנו אוכלים בריא לנו? חושב שלא דוחפים לנו חומרים כמו מונוסודיום גלוטומט בכול דבר שני שאנחנו אוכלים רק כדי שזה יהיה לנו טעים יותר? אז עושים. ואנחנו נאכל. ואנחנו נדע למצוא את האיזון במזון שלנו כדי שלא כל מה שנכניס לגוף יהיה ג'יפה תעשייתית, בדיוק כמו שנדאג לזה אצל החתולים.


----------



## MoonFairy (18/12/12)

ועוד דבר 
למען הסר ספק אם לרגע חשבת שאני ג'אנקית-מותגים, כשיגיע הזמן והגורים יגדלו ויצטרכו לעבור למזון בוגרים, אם המזון של רויאל קנין לא יתאים להם ולא יעשה להם טוב אחליף. ואם המזון האחר לא יתאים אני גם אחליף, ואני אבדוק איזה מרכיבים מתאימים להם ועושים להם טוב ואיזה לא.
לא לא קונה לפי מותג, אני קונה לפי מה שעושה טוב לחתולים שלי.
ולהגיד שמזון אחר יעשה להם יותרררר טוב, זה כמו שיגידו לי שיש איזשהו מאכל שהוא הכייייי טוב שייצא לי לטעום בחיי (לרוב הוא לא כשר, מה שאני מסרבת לגעת בו) ואני אסרב על התענוג, כי כרגע יש לי משהו שהוא הכי טוב בשבילי. אני לא צריכה לעשות עם הקיבה שלי ניסיונות כדי לאסוף נקודות ברשימת הדברים הכי טעימים שניסיתי. כנ"ל גם לחתולים.


----------



## שובון1 (27/12/12)

ביודוג 
כדאי לנסות : biodog.co.il אוכל טרי ובריא לחתולים וכלבים. מתכון מצויין.


----------

